# Grouper, snapper and 1 trig



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Like everyone else we were not sure if Saturday would be fishable. Tim and I got off to a late start, but at least we were on the water. Thoughts ofa cobia cross our mindbut we were in search of the elusive extinct gulf red snapper.Three miles from the pensacola pass. The anchor was set ,chum bag out now the waiting game begin. That lasted about a minute when the first of many red snapper came over the side. Our plan changed now with 4 in the boat. The only thing now maybe we can catch would be a grouper. The fish god was good to us with this 16 pound gag. One trigger 9:00 am now its time to go in. Gene


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

easy enuff right there......nice catch


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Man ..that's awesome....3 miles off th e pass....gotta be a honey hole...I wish I went this morning....congrats on the grouper...cant wait to get one myself...how deep did you get that trigger at....sabiki set up?. I havent figured it out just yet....Thank you for the report.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Boy it would be neat to have something to fish that close in! Don't have to take an eleven mile beating to Paradise or the Dutch banks, and catch quality fish to boot.Congratulations on a great catch.


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

man that is a nice grouper. How do you rig up to catch a grouper anyway?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *gotwake7 (4/19/2008)*man that is a nice grouper. How do you rig up to catch a grouper anyway?


Tim and I rig with very light line 10# braid and 20# leader. We try to bring the fish to us. That way we have a fighting chance to keep them off the bottom. Live bait can not be over emphasize. Dont use a swivel for the connection to the leader. You may get rocked now and then but you will get way more bites. But remember the game changes when you get into deeper water. Also small bucktails with a good hook is your friend. Hope that helps a little . Gene


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks alot for the advice. Do you just tie the leader right to the braid.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *gotwake7 (4/19/2008)*thanks alot for the advice. Do you just tie the leader right to the braid.


 Yes i tie a biminitwist then attach the mono with a yucatan knot.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats the way to do it.:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Fishermon (4/19/2008)*Man ..that's awesome....3 miles off th e pass....gotta be a honey hole...I wish I went this morning....congrats on the grouper...cant wait to get one myself...how deep did you get that trigger at....sabiki set up?. I havent figured it out just yet....Thank you for the report.


We were in less then 50 ft. and tim caught it with a bait rig. Gene


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Something else you can do is just double the braid and then tie the yucatan knot. I am sure that is not quite as strong as first tying the bimini but it has never failed me and it is quicker to get rigged back up. I noticed that you mentioned you like to use bucktail jigs. If you want give me a holler and I'll give you a few to try. I tie up way more than I can actually use. I use mostly 3/4 to 1 oz heads and flourescent yellow hair.


----------

